# I am officially UNEMPLOYED!!!!



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, tonight I went in to my office...and cleaned it out!!!! I QUIT my clearance job. Do I have another job lined up?!? Nope! I am officially unemployed. I'm going back to school fulltime and I'm looking for an internship hopefully. Other than that it's the gym, online gambling and taking naps!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

what are you going back to school for?


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

I want them to fire me because I hate my job and I want to take the easy way out. Draw unemplyment and work on my landlords farm. He'll pay me cash and I can join the ranks of being a deadbeat.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

can I have your old job?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> I want them to fire me because I hate my job and I want to take the easy way out. Draw unemplyment and work on my landlords farm. He'll pay me cash and I can join the ranks of being a deadbeat.



you just wanna tend the rabbits?


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Rabbits and Rats that are running rampid out of the fields as the farmers pick their crops. Right now its harvest time and I can make a shitload off of that. Drive one of those large combines.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats I guess. As long as this makes you happy. Good luck in school, and I hope you pick something that will make you happier.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Join the club


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Rabbits and Rats that are running rampid out of the fields as the farmers pick their crops. Right now its harvest time and I can make a shitload off of that. Drive one of those large combines.



Maybe he has wireless internet at the farm and you can haul a laptop in the cab of the combine and hang out here all day


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Rabbits and Rats that are running rampid out of the fields as the farmers pick their crops. Right now its harvest time and I can make a shitload off of that. Drive one of those large combines.



nevermind Lennie!


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Maybe he has wireless internet at the farm and you can haul a laptop in the cab of the combine and hang out here all day



Landlord does actually. Good ideal I am all over it.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> nevermind Lennie!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> you just wanna tend the rabbits?


 
 

You ever see the movie with Lieutenant Dan as George?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what are you going back to school for?


Psychology. How'ya doing buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> can I have your old job?


Hey, go through the grueling clearance process and you can have any job you want!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You ever see the movie with Lieutenant Dan as George?



of mice and men? NO, I read the book!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


>


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Congrats I guess. As long as this makes you happy. Good luck in school, and I hope you pick something that will make you happier.



Thanks, I think it will make me happy. I've been very unhappy with the type of work I do for awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Join the club



Does this mean I'm cool now?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Thanks, I think it will make me happy. I've been very unhappy with the type of work I do for awhile.



are you doing your masters or just your BA?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> are you doing your masters or just your BA?



I don't know, but I want an internship -


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> are you doing your masters or just your BA?


Finishing BA and then doing Masters. BA won't take long, have most of the credits already.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Psychology.



what do you plan on doing with that?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I don't know, but I want an internship -



a psych degree wont get him shit! except maybe workin in a psych ward or babysitting troubled kids.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Finishing BA and then doing Masters. BA won't take long, have most of the credits already.



what field are you planning on doing for your masters?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> what do you plan on doing with that?


Help people 

Seriously, I'd like to work with people with addictions and mental health problems.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> what field are you planning on doing for your masters?


I have no idea, the entire field is very interesting to me. As much as I don't like people generally, I find them fascinating.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Help people
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to work with people with addictions and mental health problems.



you've come to the right place!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you have a psych degree?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> a psych degree wont get him shit! except maybe workin in a psych ward or babysitting troubled kids.



I would like an engineering internship...  Interns have it made -


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Do you have a psych degree?



yes!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes!



Yes but thats from a Canadian school, thats like a degree in Mexico


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yes but thats from a Canadian school, thats like a degree in Mexico



True Story


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Help people
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to work with people with addictions and mental health problems.


You would have a full time job here in NYC.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yes but thats from a Canadian school, thats like a degree in Mexico



um, canadian education is about twice as good as the US. sorry.


fuck, how many canadian engineers did you work with in michigan??


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> um, canadian education is about twice as good as the US. sorry.
> 
> 
> fuck, how many *canadian engineers did you work with in michigan*??


No wonder no one buys American cars, it's them damn Canadians.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> No wonder no one buys American cars, it's them damn Canadians.



I know, imagine how bad the would be doing if it wasnt for the Canadians!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You would have a full time job here in NYC.


I'd have a full-time job here at my apartment building in DC LOL.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> um, canadian education is about twice as good as the US. sorry.
> 
> 
> fuck, how many canadian engineers did you work with in michigan??



Two...

Unless you count the HUGE Chinese workforce that Canada is harboring
because the US won't let them keep offices in Michigan...

I actually saw more people drive up from Ohio everyday than true Canucks


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

Being unemployed sucks!!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> Being unemployed sucks!!



hello! who are you?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> hello! who are you?



She has a picture of her naked abdomen -


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> Being unemployed sucks!!


Where do you live?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> She has a picture of her naked abdomen -



probably some gay guy, pretending to be a chick so he can get attention!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Help people
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to work with people with addictions and mental health problems.



seriously, you cannot do crap with a BA in Psychology, you need at least a Masters, that is why I was asking.


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> hello! who are you?





New member... that rarely go in here


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> New member... that _*rarely go in here*_


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> New member... that rarely go in here



you wouldnt like it here!

 I suggest that you stay away!


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> you wouldnt like it here!
> 
> I suggest that you stay away!





mmmkay


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> mmmkay



so where do you usually hang out at?


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> so where do you usually hang out at?





Another fitness site...

 I just found this site by browsing , I was actually searching for fitness forum then kinda bump in here and check it out.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Well, tonight I went in to my office...and cleaned it out!!!! I QUIT my clearance job. Do I have another job lined up?!? Nope! I am officially unemployed. I'm going back to school fulltime and I'm looking for an internship hopefully. Other than that it's the gym, online gambling and taking naps!!!!


 
Hey, good luck dude. I'm looking now as well...


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> Another fitness site...
> 
> I just found this site by browsing , I was actually searching for fitness forum then kinda bump in here and check it out.



well this is the best fitness site on the internet! welcome!  


do you like to cook?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

He's from Canadia... I'd stay away.


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> well this is the best fitness site on the internet! welcome!
> 
> 
> do you like to cook?




I am average


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are seriously interested in training we've got some GURU's here...

Please don't take the tomfoolery that occurs in the OPEN CHAT area
as the norm...

The diet and training forums are very helpful if you ever need it -


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> I am average


 
I wouldn't say that...


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I wouldn't say that...





huh?? 


and hi to you... lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I wouldn't say that...



coming from a geek who thinks he lives in xbox-land -


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> I am average



what about cleaning?? can you clean atleast???


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> If you are seriously interested in training we've got some GURU's here...
> 
> Please don't take the tomfoolery that occurs in the OPEN CHAT area
> as the norm...
> ...




yes, I think she needs it, did you see the pic??


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> coming from a geek who thinks he lives in xbox-land -


 
Don't hate me because I'm beautiful...


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> what about cleaning?? can you clean atleast???





why are you looking for  a maid?  lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes, I think she needs it, did you see the pic??



Don't pick on our new people jerkweed...

At least let her get warmed up before you start your freakocity


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> why are you looking for  a maid?  lol



yes! how did you know???


you couldnt keep up with me anyway!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Don't pick on our new people *jerkweed*...
> 
> At least let her get warmed up before you start your freakocity



jerkweed!!!


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes! how did you know???
> 
> 
> you couldnt keep up with me anyway!





I rather  commit  than keep up with you boy!




lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> jerkweed!!!



Ok, I take it back...

She seems to be doing fine on her own...

Maybe she has a maid fetish, you have it made


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> I rather  commit  than keep up with you boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes because you couldnt! you'd die trying!

and who you calling "boy"? you little brat!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Ok, I take it back...
> 
> She seems to be doing fine on her own...
> 
> Maybe she has a maid fetish, you have it made



only if she can fold my laundry properly!


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> only if she can fold my laundry properly!





I bet your laundry are consist of  pink socks and mittens


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> I bet your laundry is consist of  pink socks and mittens



All stuck together -


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> I bet your laundry are consist of  pink socks and mittens



yes! all I wear is pink socks and mittens! 


seriously, my last girlfriend used to fold my t-shirts so I had a crease across the middle, drove me nutz!


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes! all I wear is pink socks and mittens!
> 
> 
> seriously, my last girlfriend used to fold my t-shirts so I had a crease across the middle, drove me nutz!





fold why not put them in hanger....  are you high maintenance?


crease across the middle well that's what the iron are for or just put it back to the dryer ( put in wrinkle free and press start).


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> fold why not put them in hanger....  are you high maintenance?
> 
> 
> crease across the middle well that's what the iron are for or just put it back to the dryer ( put in wrinkle free and press start).



I'm begining to like you more now! 


how much money do you make??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok now I have to ask...

Where is Fatale from??


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

anouther fitness site!


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Ok now I have to ask...
> 
> Where is Fatale from??





sorry but that question is personal.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> sorry but that question is personal.



You won't even narrow it down to a country?


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> You won't even narrow it down to a country?



Is somewhat near canada but probably farther or maybe nearer

Or actually is probably in canada but not really... lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

fatale said:


> Is somewhat near canada but probably farther or maybe nearer
> 
> Or actually is probably in canada but not really... lol



Better not be Detroit - 

is she over 18?


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Better not be Detroit -
> 
> is she over 18?




you meant am i over 18... who are you asking by saying is she over 18? 




yes I am..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Good, because I would have to terminate the conversation otherwise - 




Too bad it's getting cold near, or very far away, from Canada this time of year


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2006)

everyone loves school


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2006)

i loved it but couldn't see myself being a biologist or archaeologist which were the most interesting classes. and my english teacher told me i was a fantastic writer but if i didn't "clean up" my writing the english dept was going to kill us both. punctuation still makes me suspicious. n wtf is a comma splice?

i hope whatever you do you are happy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i loved it but couldn't see myself being a biologist or archaeologist which were the most interesting classes. and my english teacher told me i was a fantastic writer but if i didn't "clean up" my writing the english dept was going to kill us both. _*punctuation still makes me suspicious*_. n wtf is a comma splice?



No Kidding! -


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

*You're Fired.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> seriously, you cannot do crap with a BA in Psychology, you need at least a Masters, that is why I was asking.



I have every  intention of completing my Masters as well. I'll be doing an accelerated program at GMU. But I'd like to do some internships or volunteer etc before I'm going fullforce with this to see if it's something I really want to do.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> I want them to fire me because I hate my job and I want to take the easy way out. Draw unemplyment and work on my landlords farm. He'll pay me cash and I can join the ranks of being a deadbeat.



Thats a fucking great idea.  Live off everyone else.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well Good Luck Dave.  Hopefully you can continue your successes with poker.  Blah who cares just live off your wife 

Good luck with school as well.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck Dave, I hope it goes well for you


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

One day Rocco is going to need to get another job, which brings up an interesting thought.  I've seen Rocco's pictures, he's pretty damn big.  I wonder how many interviewers would turn Rocco (or any large weight trainer) because they were very muscular?

This about it: how many would turn him down because he "must obviously be using steroids."  Or because he makes the pencil-neck male interviewer feel inferior?

Just a thought...


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 11, 2006)

fatale said:


> Is somewhat near canada but probably farther or maybe nearer
> 
> Or actually is probably in canada but not really... lol



Canada, near vancouver and me? Not anywhere near that MyK freak right? He's bad news stay away. Trust the pug. He looks friendly right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Well Good Luck Dave.  Hopefully you can continue your successes with poker.  Blah who cares just live off your wife
> 
> Good luck with school as well.


Thanks Iain.  I need to bring in about $250 a day (that's accounting what I'd be taxed) to keep the salary I have now pretty much. I've been averaging over $1,000 a day. I'm hoping it continues, but we're not "counting" on that money. Lisa has no problem with me living off of her  

Nah, actually she's really excited about this herself. I think she really wants me to find something I'm passionate about regardless of income and really pursue it. She is definately awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jenny said:


> Good luck Dave, I hope it goes well for you


Thanks Jenny! I've missed you and Justin. Where are you two living now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> One day Rocco is going to need to get another job, which brings up an interesting thought.  I've seen Rocco's pictures, he's pretty damn big.  I wonder how many interviewers would turn Rocco (or any large weight trainer) because they were very muscular?
> 
> This about it: how many would turn him down because he "must obviously be using steroids."  Or because he makes the pencil-neck male interviewer feel inferior?
> 
> Just a thought...


LOL, I don't think I'm as big as you think I am!!! That is interesting though. I also wonder how my forearm tattoos affect interviews once I get them. I figure with the kind of people I want to work with it would actually put them more at ease but we'll see.


----------



## Decker (Sep 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I have no idea, the entire field is very interesting to me. As much as I don't like people generally, I find them fascinating.


It's a very demanding field. I've been in a couple of mental institutions...one private and one public...and I'll tell you, it is pressing and sobering to see true crack-ups. And to see them 8 hours a day can be daunting.

I was not a patient. I was visiting other people. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> LOL, I don't think I'm as big as you think I am!!! That is interesting though. I also wonder how my forearm tattoos affect interviews once I get them. I figure with the kind of people I want to work with it would actually put them more at ease but we'll see.



I think you sell yourself short. 

I never considered the tattoos.  I guess the intelligent thing to do would be to get a tattoo that reads, "Hire me or die!"


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 11, 2006)

only an idiot would judge a person because they had tattoo,s


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> only an idiot would judge a person because they had tattoo,s




Do you live in the real world?  

People are judged by there appearance on a daily basis.


----------



## fatale (Sep 11, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Canada, near vancouver and me? Not anywhere near that MyK freak right? He's bad news stay away. Trust the pug. He looks friendly right?





I dont trust anyone online period......


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you live in the real world?
> 
> People are judged by there appearance on a daily basis.



yeah and the worlds full of idiots


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you live in the real world?
> 
> People are judged by there appearance on a daily basis.



So many people fail to get this.  I guess they could do the alternative: hand out a 10 page questionnaire.  And here's a cup for a urine sample...

judging people is how humans socialize.  The goal is to judge intelligently.

And judging is how we define the world we live in (our part anyway).  A person that would chose not to like Rocco because of his tattoos isn't the sort of person that Rocco wants to be around (just like he said) and this works out well for him.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 11, 2006)

fatale said:


> I dont trust anyone online period......



 What about the brown rice and fish dinner?


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you live in the real world?
> 
> People are judged by there appearance on a daily basis.



no i live in an alternate reality i created for my self, its working out great


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> no i live in an alternate reality i created for my self, its working out great


Democrat?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> LOL, I don't think I'm as big as you think I am!!! That is interesting though. I also wonder how my forearm tattoos affect interviews once I get them. I figure with the kind of people I want to work with it would actually put them more at ease but we'll see.



hey man.........nice tattoo's.

How much did that back piece cost you? and how many hour job was it, around 15?


----------

